# 3rd almost annual Gut Pile Ice fishing derby is back.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Click on the link if interested.

http://thegutpile.net/viewtopic.php?f=118&t=6872

thegutpile.net


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Possible rule change to include panfish this year...go vote if you want to enter and include them.... http://thegutpile.net/viewforum.php?f=118


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I understand if people don't want to enter the contest. Catching trout is really, really hard :roll: . It is going to be really tough to beat me. :O•-: Actually I dare any self proclaimed ice fisherman to sign up right now... 

Come on everybody the more people that sign up the more money I can donate to the gutpile after I take biggest fish and best of 5 trout. o-||


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys may as well just save your money. Skunk buster pi$$ed me off. So I signed up, and as raining brown trout champion, I say you don't stand a chance.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> I understand if people don't want to enter the contest. Catching trout is really, really hard :roll: . It is going to be really tough to beat me. :O•-: Actually I dare any self proclaimed ice fisherman to sign up right now...
> 
> Come on everybody the more people that sign up the more money I can donate to the gutpile after I take biggest fish and best of 5 trout. o-||


Not a chance man I can out fish you while I sleep, its on Homy. I got ur cash already spent, bring it cause ur goin down. :mrgreen:


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

pheaz said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> > I understand if people don't want to enter the contest. Catching trout is really, really hard :roll: . It is going to be really tough to beat me. :O•-: Actually I dare any self proclaimed ice fisherman to sign up right now...
> ...


I will be camped out on Starvation quite bit. I will sleep when I am dead.
The whiskey is going to be your only chance for me to be unproductive.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

What ya drinkin I can deliver


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

pheaz said:


> What ya drinkin I can deliver


Jamison please


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ WIN!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I vote everyone in the derby must have a mustache only facial hair, and a picture of them with their huge mustache holding the fish. This way we will know it's legit. haha. Women entering can use a fake mustache, or if they can grow one even better.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I vote everyone in the derby must have a mustache only facial hair, and a picture of them with their huge mustache holding the fish. This way we will know it's legit. haha. Women entering can use a fake mustache, or if they can grow one even better.


We are not looking for pervs
:lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I vote everyone in the derby must have a mustache only facial hair, and a picture of them with their huge mustache holding the fish. This way we will know it's legit. haha. Women entering can use a fake mustache, or if they can grow one even better.


 :lol: :lol: Ok lets do it. Does a DS count :?:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pheaz, you have to be in the derby. Sorry little buddy.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Pheaz, you have to be in the derby. Sorry little buddy.


Oh wait, I'm IN now H*M* :mrgreen: BTW side bet I bet you that I kick ur a s s :twisted:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> We are not looking for pervs
> :lol:


Well this perv is in apparently! Come guys and gals you have a chance to beat Tye Dye this winter! Who wouldn't want to be me at what I do best?


----------



## WiskeyBait (Nov 22, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> I understand if people don't want to enter the contest. Catching trout is really, really hard :roll: . It is going to be really tough to beat me. :O•-: Actually I dare any self proclaimed ice fisherman to sign up right now...
> 
> Come on everybody the more people that sign up the more money I can donate to the gutpile after I take biggest fish and best of 5 trout. o-||


He I want in on this SKUNK and FIX i signed up on the gutpile it says a mod has to approve me.
Name: WhiskeyDrunk

So let me **** in.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

WiskeyBait said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> > I understand if people don't want to enter the contest. Catching trout is really, really hard :roll: . It is going to be really tough to beat me. :O•-: Actually I dare any self proclaimed ice fisherman to sign up right now...
> ...


Your account has been activated...if you cant see the email check your spam folder...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, a smack talking derby.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

plottrunner said:


> WiskeyBait said:
> 
> 
> > SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> ...


Love the name. Lets get whiskey drunk... you know the rest.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I should have waited to sign up.....I didn't mean to scare everyone off.....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Its gettin close to fishin time. please join we need some PRO fishers to kick are arses


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*On*

Only 10 days left to register.


----------

